# Vw bora



## wmayer (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone i am new to this but i was just thinking maybe someone can help i have a grinding nosie in my vw bora and was told is not the gearbox as it has no leaks can anyone help thanks


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*q's*

Just because there are no leaks doesn't mean nothing is grinding. No leaks could also mean no fluid. Mine had a nice sized hole in the case from hard driving. JB Weld and some new fluid.... good as new. Really shouldn't assume anything, are u sure it's trans related?


----------

